# DIY Sound Group Anarchy 5.5"



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a heads up for those that might be interested. It looks like DIY Sound Group has released a 5.5" version of the infamous (Exodus) Anarchy midbass. Looks like they have both an 8 Ohm and 4 Ohm version, just like the larger 7" model. Xmax claim is 9mm on the 5.5" vs 12.5mm on the 7". Other than that, information is still pretty slim. 

Woofers
Anarchy 5.5 inch 8 ohm woofer by Denovo Audio
Anarchy 5.5 inch 4 ohm woofer by Denovo Audio


----------



## MF Toker (Jan 10, 2011)

Did anybody ever use these? If so do you recall the mounting depth and if there is a pole vent or not?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

assuming its like the 6.5 it does have a pole vent. Not sure on the size. You can email diysoundgroup for info.


----------



## MF Toker (Jan 10, 2011)

lithium said:


> assuming its like the 6.5 it does have a pole vent. Not sure on the size. You can email diysoundgroup for info.


I was going to but as far as I'm aware it is just one guy that does it out of his garage as a gesture of love for the hobby. Heard he doesn't really make much doing it and has a full time job so I didn't want to bother him. May just order them anyway. Have know problem cutting through my floor but decided I don't want to go IB due to road noise and the elements. Can build little enclosures under the floor under the seat/feet though.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

That's fair. If mounting depth is the issue than you could consider the sls 6.5 or maybe the 5.25. The sls 5.25 could work in a small enclosure but the anarch 5 probably has more throw.


----------



## MF Toker (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually have 4 of the sls 6.5's first thought was 3 of those in each in .25 cu ft. One directly in front of each seat in the far right and left corners then a pair under each seat delayed to the woofer in front of them, something like 70-280hz. Have a pair of RSS225-8 playing down to 30hz up to 600hz at the moment, in a .32ish cu ft box firing between my legs. Still get pretty good far left and right imaging, mostly locked to my kicks or even doors. Mids and tweeters are in the kicks. So I imagine going forward with that idea it will be good enough for me and easy enough. As much as I want to go IB for the efficiency I'd like to be able to open my doors and play some music camping, etc... IB doesn't help with that idea. 

Keeps me from having to cut up my door. No room in the deep kicks/firewall area and I can open my doors turn off my IB subs and put maybe a 40-50hz HP on my midbass and jam.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweet, I'm planning to try a pair of sls 6.5s under my seats. It's going to be pretty tight to make the enclosure and they'll end up a little behind me. The have anarchy 7s in my doors now and I cant stand the rattles.. The other idea I want to try is stevens' mb6s in the doors and just moving more of that midbass frequencies to the sub (or upfront sub).


----------

